# 2010 is the year of anniversaries!



## Dan Anderson (Jan 9, 2010)

It hit me yesterday that 2010 has a number of anniversaries for me.

40 years ago (_Jan. 15, 1970_) I was awarded my 1st degree black belt in karate.

30 years ago I began training in Modern Arnis.  (I found my old certs!
1st black _18 Sept. 1982_, 2nd black _12 July 1974_, 3rd black _12 July 1987_, 4th black _24 June 1990_, 6th black _20 June 1992_)

25 years ago (March 1985) I began the Dan Anderson Karate School in Gresham, Oregon.

Wow.  Where did the time go?  I must have blinked. 

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

Next year is MT's 10th anniversary.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 9, 2010)

See what happens when you blink? 

Know what you mean about time flying by and you wake up one morning saying to yourself... what th'....??? 

Many congrats to your multi-anniversaries. :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 9, 2010)

So Dan, planning a big celebration?


----------



## Dieter (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Dan, 

how did you know about the anniversaries 2010? 

I will turn 50, 
30 years ago I taught my first Arnis seminar
25 years ago, I founded the DAV with some friends
20 years ago I married my wife
10 years ago we have moved into our house.

You are right: 2010 is the year of anniversaries.

Greetings and congratulations to your anniversaries too!

Dieter


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 10, 2010)

Dieter said:


> Hey Dan,
> 
> how did you know about the anniversaries 2010?
> 
> ...


Only 50?  You young pup!  Boy, 2010 is a big year for us!  Congratulations to you as well!

Dan


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh!  I forgot.

2010 is the 30th anniversary of _American Freestyle Karate: A Guide To Sparring_ being in print.  It's STILL in print!

Dan Anderson


----------



## khand50 (Jan 11, 2010)

dan, 
   that is one of my favorite books.  i bought it when it came out and read from it quite extensively.  i need to look into the other books you have out,  especially the arnis books.   i remembered reading about your involvement with grandmaster presas through the magazines way back then.  i had his book when it first came out as well as dan inosanto's book on filipino martial arts.   there was a school in michigan that grandmaster presas often visited back in the 70's as well,  who got alot of play in black belt magazine.  i cant quite recall that instructor's name,  but it was a tae kwon do school.  i was studying alot of tae kwon do back then and found it interesting that they put the arts together in the same building back then.  the tae kwon do people i trained with would never...lol.  their loss.  i have loved the filipino arts.  i have trained in seminars with dan inosanto,  chris and bo sayoc,  dong cuesta, and grandmaster d. canete.  i even got to take a class with tom sipin in west allis wi.  years ago.  thanks for all your hard work and contributions to the martial arts.  please keep publishing books for they are what kept me going in martial arts since 1969.   have a great day.  kevin hand


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 11, 2010)

khand50 said:


> dan,
> that is one of my favorite books. i bought it when it came out and read from it quite extensively. *Thank you.  I had a great time compiling it.  *i need to look into the other books you have out, especially the arnis books. *Go to the website www.danandersonkarate.com and you'll see them all.  *i remembered reading about your involvement with grandmaster presas through the magazines way back then. i had his book when it first came out as well as dan inosanto's book on filipino martial arts. *Guro Dan's book is  aclassic, isn't it.  *there was a school in michigan that grandmaster presas often visited back in the 70's as well, who got alot of play in black belt magazine. i cant quite recall that instructor's name, but it was a tae kwon do school. *Taekwondo and Michigan probably means Jeff Arnold.  *i was studying alot of tae kwon do back then and found it interesting that they put the arts together in the same building back then. the tae kwon do people i trained with would never...lol. their loss. i have loved the filipino arts. i have trained in seminars with dan inosanto, chris and bo sayoc, dong cuesta, and grandmaster d. canete. i even got to take a class with tom sipin in west allis wi. years ago. *Wow.  You've kept active.  *thanks for all your hard work and contributions to the martial arts. please keep publishing books for they are what kept me going in martial arts since 1969. have a great day. *Will do and again, thanks.   *kevin hand


 
*Dan *


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 14, 2010)

Tick, tick, tick...tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## chris arena (Jan 16, 2010)

Yer all a bunch of youg puppies! Dang nab it! When I was a boy I had to walk 10 miles, though show and ice to the gym in order to train!  UPHILL!  BOTH WAYS!


Chris A


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 16, 2010)

chris arena said:


> Yer all a bunch of youg puppies! Dang nab it! When I was a boy I had to walk 10 miles, though show and ice to the gym in order to train!  UPHILL!  BOTH WAYS!
> 
> 
> Chris A


You even had to cut down your own trees to make sticks and staffs!


----------



## chris arena (Jan 17, 2010)

And we liked it!


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jan 18, 2010)

I was smart.  I knew where to get mine...wholesale.

Dan


----------

